# Suitcase Weights



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Gentlemen,

I recently found, and bought, a suitcase weight that has the FMC logo on it.

They were originally for the Bolens/Iseki tractors, and I would like to find 2, or possibly three, more of them. I would like to put them on my HDT1000 that I have setup for plowing. The attachment interchange lists them as being 33 lbs each.

If you have, or know of anyone that has one or more, please contact me.

Here is what they look like:


----------

